# Pro Cycling Challenge came through Breck yesterday!



## ski stef (Aug 25, 2012)

Pretty cool to watch them come by. Although it was over with a blink of an eye.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 26, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Although it was over with a blink of an eye.


LOL. Maybe I just don't get the culture of lining up on the side of the road to watch a road race blow by, but I think cycling is the ultimate sport in which watching from home is superior to going in person. Which is why crits and cross are so popular in the US, you get constant action and multiple passes. But they still blow by you in crits. I'm good watching at home.


----------

